# Proper Adaptor will be supplied



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok, the longer version........... 

I was looking at doing some inlay work and decided to use the 2 sets of Template Guide bushings I have instead of buying the inlay kit. After doing the math and reading a few posts about hogging out the recess, a 1/2" Spiral Downcut Solid Carbide Bit is what I needed for the inlay work. Since I won't be using a smaller laminate type router like the Bosch Colt, I figured that following the rule of thumb of using a 1/2" shank would be the thing to do. Now the only 1/2" shank Spiral Downcut Solid Carbide Bit that MLCS sells has a (*) next to it that means "Proper Adaptor will be supplied"...............

Finally the question, Can you tell me about the adaptor for the 1/2" shank Spiral Downcut Solid Carbide Bit #917 from MLCS? MLCS solid carbide router bits Is it something that I don't want to work with or would it be easier to just get the 1/4" shank bit?

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

The short version
just get the 1/4" shank bit, with the right guides..
You can use a 3/8" bit but that's pushing it.
Inlay Sets - Lee Valley Tools
Inlay Bushing 3/8"

++++++
http://www.harborfreight.com/solid-brass-router-inlay-kit-99552.html
=======




Marco said:


> Ok, the longer version...........
> 
> I was looking at doing some inlay work and decided to use the 2 sets of Template Guide bushings I have instead of buying the inlay kit. After doing the math and reading a few posts about hogging out the recess, a 1/2" Spiral Downcut Solid Carbide Bit is what I needed for the inlay work. Since I won't be using a smaller laminate type router like the Bosch Colt, I figured that following the rule of thumb of using a 1/2" shank would be the thing to do. Now the only 1/2" shank Spiral Downcut Solid Carbide Bit that MLCS sells has a (*) next to it that means "Proper Adaptor will be supplied"...............
> 
> ...


----------

